# 2 statt 3 Rockys, aber welches ersetzt 2?



## Jako (15. Juni 2010)

servus rocky-gemeinde, was meint ihr? 

altitude und slayer ss durch slayer 2011 ersetzen und flatline behalten...... und so touren, freeridetouren und bikepark fahren.
oder 
altitude behalten und slayer ss und flatline durch RMX ersetzen..... und mit altitude touren und mit RMX freeriden (mal mit SC, mal mit DC).....

irgentwie reiz mich der "alte" rockycult RMX.....
@mr. freeride und neikless, wie ist der unterschied zwischen RMX und flatline?
@Turbolenzen oder?, wie groß ist der unterschied zwischen altitude und slayer 2011?
gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2010)

Mir geht´s ähnlich wie dir,bin auch dabei mir Gedanken zu machen über die Um- und Neustrukturierung meines Fuhrparks...schaun mer mal.

Erster Schritt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/281241/cat/45 ... und nein,es wird nicht durch ein RMX ersetzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Juni 2010)

alitude oder slayer2011 + RMX = immer das richtige bike  + spaßgaratie


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2010)

RMX ist in meinen Augen verspielter, in der Luft besser zu handhaben und ist ein tick besser durch Kurven zu zirkeln. Der Hinterbau ist auf verblockten Passagen etwas unruhiger und pügelt alles nicht ganz so gerade, aber ich komme damit erst recht klar.


----------



## Jako (15. Juni 2010)

so ein mist - jetzt habe ich schon ein RMX.... 








die bremsen sind nur provisorisch, habe noch eine hope M4 dafür....alternativ habe ich noch einen MZ coil dämpfer, eine Fox 40 rc2 und deemax in gelb.....
jetzt habe ich viel zum ausprobieren und vergleichen.....gruß jako


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juni 2010)

Boah geil!
Beim Rösch hing ein Stealth im Schaufenster, hast Du Dir den geholt?
Mit Deemax würde ich das gerne mal sehen.


----------



## neikless (15. Juni 2010)

das ging schell  du wirst es 
(bis auf die Luftnummer )

langsam wirds Zeit für ein RMX Treffen !!!
ich schlage mal spontan Wochenende 18.-19. Sep. Bischofsmais vor.
(komm schon souly)


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2010)

...ich bin zu alt für sowas!
Schönes Stealth,ich würd es genau so lassen wie es ist 
Welche Größe ist das? 16,5?


----------



## Jako (15. Juni 2010)

es ist ein 18", 16,5" wäre mir zu kurz.....die 2008er fox 40 rc2 die dabei war ist übrigens nur 150gr leichter als meine 2009er 888 rc3 WC.... mit coil und DC probiere ich es schon auch aus  gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2010)

Da isses ja ... 







Dich hats aber ganz schön gejuckt,gestern nachmittag erst ersteigert,abgeholt,umgebaut,Bilder gemacht,thread erstellt um es dann noch zu posten...Respekt


----------



## Jako (16. Juni 2010)

.....sieht in der perspektive komisch aus oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2010)

Ja,fürchterlich und ich muß auch sagen,obwohl ich ja absoluter Fox40 Fanboy bin...im RMX sieht sie einfach nix aus 
Für meinen Geschmack gehört da ne sc rein und am besten jetzt natürlich die 36 mit 180mm.Das hat der Niggi richtig gemacht


----------



## Jako (16. Juni 2010)

die fox geht erst mal ins flatline, wenn ich das rmx behalte und mit sc fahre kommt bestimmt eine 180er fox rein - ich bin absoluter vanilla fan (140 und 160)  gruß


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ab 11.7 für 3 Wochen wieder bei euch unten,dann schau ichs mir evtl. mal an  ...wo fährst du jetzt eigentlich mit RMX und Flatline?


----------



## Jako (16. Juni 2010)

....ja, wir machen was aus....bis jetzt nur in freier wildbahn, dieses jahr noch keinen park  ogau


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2010)

beim niko passt die 40 echt besser aber ich denke mit der 888 gehts !
die neue fox 40 in schwarz wäre sicher eine waffe !

war auch von switch´s aufbau mega begeistert das geht sowas von gut
mit der boxxer - und ich bin weder 40 noch boxxer fan aber auch kein Mz mehr 

ich bin soweit mit der 36-180e Van seeeehr zufrieden !

souly bau dir doch bitte eins auf und ich verspreche dir du wirst dich dann
nie wieders auf flatline setzten wollen ok fürs racing darfst du


----------

